# Router Bit Bearing Question



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Can I use a hardware store bearing on a router bit or is there something special/unique about router bearings?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

as long as it's sealed and rated for the speed....
yur good to go...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

A bearing is a bearing. I've hear that there are only a few companies in the world that make them now. Same for TVs and major electronics. I've never seen any at the hardware store that small.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> as long as it's sealed and rated for the speed....
> yur good to go...


Thank You!!!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> A bearing is a bearing. I've hear that there are only a few companies in the world that make them now. Same for TVs and major electronics. I've never seen any at the hardware store that small.


Actually I was looking for a larger one.... 1 1/2" diameter.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Use a rub collar on the existing one. This is the general idea. I have a set of four that came from Woodstock or Woodriver or wood something I think. https://www.woodstockint.com/products/category/shaper-cutters/rub-collars Some of the rabbeting sets I've seen use them for the larger sizes.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Normally router bits have some various sized holes that are not common to shaft bearings. I have noted too that different brands have different hole sizes for same profile bits. Most bit companies sell the bearings separate for their bits. it is the off shore bits that are a problem replacing bearings with the same size holes. Also have to contend with metric and imperial hole sizes.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JIMMIEM said:


> Actually I was looking for a larger one.... 1 1/2" diameter.


find a bearing wholesaler...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Use a rub collar on the existing one. This is the general idea. I have a set of four that came from Woodstock or Woodriver or wood something I think. https://www.woodstockint.com/products/category/shaper-cutters/rub-collars Some of the rabbeting sets I've seen use them for the larger sizes.


Huh, now that's interesting. No use for one, but still interesting. I guess you guys run across stuff like this, that I've never even heard of, because of your routing needs. Me, I just use the same style bits, year after year, 1/4" shank, 1/2" bit, 1" bit length, bearing on top. I never look for anything else, so I don't find anything else. But, they do just what I want, so I'm content. But still like to see what some of you come up with, educational you might say.


----------



## Goodsoil (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow first time I will disagree with Stick! Brg is mot a brg. After 42 years in the power transmission bearing business I think anything that has speed or load needs precision. Chinese manuf. is the lowest grade right now but getting better. SKF, ***, are from Europ. NTN, NSK are from Japan. Fafnir which are now Timken are USA. Most brgs are metric but inch diameter though less common are available. Suppliers such as AIT ( Applied Industrial Tecknologies), Kaman and Motion Industries are the big boys in the States and will be able to help you. Possibly even on line. There are some brgs with inch inside diameter and metric outside diameter and width. Make sure yo measure. Bearings are available with seals and shields amd are prelubed. Do. ot try to lubricate your self as the most common problem with brgs is over lub rearing to much heat. Sounds crazy but true.
Sorry for the long answer.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Use a rub collar on the existing one. This is the general idea. I have a set of four that came from Woodstock or Woodriver or wood something I think. https://www.woodstockint.com/products/category/shaper-cutters/rub-collars Some of the rabbeting sets I've seen use them for the larger sizes.


I'd never heard of these. Thanks!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with Bob! 39 years in the metal cutting machine repair business, I learned about 38 years ago, that you get what you pay for! I talk my customers into SKF, *** or Fafnir. Timken on spindle and where precision is needed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bob; just out of curiosity, do you differentiate between Taiwanese and Mainland China manufacturers quality wise? Same question but including S. Korean products? 
I ask because it's been my perception that Taiwan and S. Korea (Japan is a given) were trying to meet a higher standard(?). That's pretty general but If I'm wrong I'd like to know rather than wasting (more of) my money on products from those sources.
...I avoid Mainland China like the plague, but even that's not entirely fair as you alluded to.


----------

